# so what is this



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

what do you think I did this for?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

You're hanging a lid by yourself.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2 poles like this and one pole that lifts the rock...works sweet


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> 2 poles like this and one pole that lifts the rock...works sweet


darn thought you were gong to say stilt stick for midgets:whistling2:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> 2 poles like this and one pole that lifts the rock...works sweet


A video of this would be nice. :rockon:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> A video of this would be nice. :rockon:


ok
...will work on that


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> ok
> ...will work on that


I was going to request that as well Ice but I know that sometimes your ideas go to market without you


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

I made 3 of these for hanging a lid by myself, screw them onto the edge of the previous sheet before you come down, they work good, solid... Same kind of idea


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

aaron said:


> I made 3 of these for hanging a lid by myself, screw them onto the edge of the previous sheet before you come down, they work good, solid... Same kind of idea


ya:thumbsup: now put them on a pole and you wont need to screw around:thumbup:
aaron that looks cool I might have to make my nest bigger now


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

I made them up last spring when I was hanging 12 footers on a 12 ft ceiling, didn't find them too bad with the screws, usually used 1 screw in them. They are aluminum and fit good in the apron, not too heavy


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

aaron said:


> I made 3 of these for hanging a lid by myself, screw them onto the edge of the previous sheet before you come down, they work good, solid... Same kind of idea


That looks like it would work great even with a lift. Like Ice said "add a pole". The would guide the lifted sheets perfectly to the edge. The lift tends to let the ends of 12's sag a bit


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/172599606120624/photos/pcb.816147488432496/816147181765860/?type=1&theater

12 footer today want nice:thumbup:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Hey there Ice...whats the deal with strapping the ceiling? Is there a specific reason for it or you do this all the time.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> Hey there Ice...whats the deal with strapping the ceiling? Is there a specific reason for it or you do this all the time.


it was two rooms and the attic has loose Insulation and did not want to make a mess so I trap and shim it...we added can lights and pow where done and the ceilings are over 9 feet high


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

you and see the old wall here and put poly to hold the Insulation in place


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Do you not require vapor barrier poly between insulation and drywall?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> Do you not require vapor barrier poly between insulation and drywall?


so.... Can SWEAT lead to mold growth. I did not do the insulation  thats the contractors job !!


----------

